# Leaving union to do residential work



## Stash (Sep 10, 2014)

I worked IBEW for 6 years doing commerical work and have worked my way through school and up the ladder. I left 4 months ago and got a job with a 4 man custom residential contractor to learn house to wire up houses in hopes to start my own business one day. Basically I wanted the experience. Obviously I took a big hit in pay losing my retirement and good healthcare but honestly think I'm more happy with it. Lot of people calling me crazy about it too.

Anyone else do something similar? Or am I the odd man out?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Did something similar a couple years ago. Resigned as the regional supervisor for a utility. Wasn't union, but still had good pay and great bennies. 

Went to work at a mid-sized mom-n-pop outfit that couldn't pay nearly the same, but where I hoped I'd actually like my job.

I was definitely worried I may have made a poor choice, but 2 years on, and I still enjoy going to work every day, and that's priceless.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I was not in the union, but I left big commercial construction to do residential and I'm very happy with this decision. Small commercial and residential jobs are where it's at - Fast pace, good money, and an endless supply of work. 

I say stay with it and do what you enjoy.


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

The perks of not being union


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if you want varity and surprises (headaches) residential rewiring is just what you want


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry Stash I can't agree with your decision.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Stash said:


> I worked IBEW for 6 years doing commerical work and have worked my way through school and up the ladder. I left 4 months ago and got a job with a 4 man custom residential contractor to learn house to wire up houses in hopes to start my own business one day. Basically I wanted the experience. Obviously I took a big hit in pay losing my retirement and good healthcare but honestly think I'm more happy with it. Lot of people calling me crazy about it too.
> 
> Anyone else do something similar? Or am I the odd man out?


If you are happy about losing a good retirement and good health care benefits why would you ask us? We're with you all the way.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know how pay is around there, but around here its like going from 80 k per year commercial with pension to 30 k per year resi without any. To each his own I guess......


----------



## scott (Nov 5, 2007)

Good move!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm switching from aspirin straight to heroin and crack! Cause I believe in going for it to a better future.


----------



## Stash (Sep 10, 2014)

Like I said I'm going to go into business for myself and wanted the experience. Sometimes you got to go backwards to go forward I guess.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I've never been in a union. Just curious though...why leave a better
paying job w/ better bennies . Can't you just start up a new company
with the help of your local union? I would think they would want to
help anyone do that so that the work remains unionized???


----------



## Stash (Sep 10, 2014)

Most companies from what I've been told start non union just for the reason you said have to pay higher wages bennies and contractor fees

Not saying I'm against the union both sides have advantages and locals are different all over the country.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I asked that because a guy I know , who is a pipe fitter told me
that people from his local would assist him in creating a new 
company . They want the work to stay in house.
Also , here in N.E. Ohio (GO BROWNS!) , the local unions have
residential divisions which do pay less then the commercial work
pays , but are still in the IBEW.

Just a suggestion , unless you just don't wan't to be union.

I started my own business after I was layed off in DEC 2001.

Some businesses took a hit after 911 ( I do not know why) and the
company I worked for was a small mom & pop shop who had work
lined up , but then fell through.

I have liked working for myself ( I do my own field work - no
employees) and stay busy enough to keep taking care of my
family (4 of us) .... FYI ...the biggest head ache is collecting
what is owed to you. There are a lot of crooks in the residential 
contracting business , so weed through them carefully.


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

I left union, did custom for 10yrs then service remodel for 5+yrs I recently partnered with a track home company added my service remodel and marketing we now have hired 9 employees 1 office girl in 15 months. We work happy and with a smile everyday which can't be put in a paycheck. 

Sent from my XT1030 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds good:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Stash said:


> I worked IBEW for 6 years doing commerical work and have worked my way through school and up the ladder. I left 4 months ago and got a job with a 4 man custom residential contractor to learn house to wire up houses in hopes to start my own business one day. Basically I wanted the experience. Obviously I took a big hit in pay losing my retirement and good healthcare but honestly think I'm more happy with it. Lot of people calling me crazy about it too.
> 
> Anyone else do something similar? Or am I the odd man out?


Good for you. It takes strength and character to stand up and be an individual thinker. Very few can do it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Stash said:


> I worked IBEW for 6 years doing commerical work and have worked my way through school and up the ladder. I left 4 months ago and got a job with a 4 man custom residential contractor to learn house to wire up houses in hopes to start my own business one day. Basically I wanted the experience. Obviously I took a big hit in pay losing my retirement and good healthcare but honestly think I'm more happy with it. Lot of people calling me crazy about it too.
> 
> Anyone else do something similar? Or am I the odd man out?


My wife isn't a nurse so, I have to keep my yellow ticket.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Stash said:


> I worked IBEW for 6 years doing commerical work and have worked my way through school and up the ladder. I left 4 months ago and got a job with a 4 man custom residential contractor to learn house to wire up houses in hopes to start my own business one day. Basically I wanted the experience. Obviously I took a big hit in pay losing my retirement and good healthcare but honestly think I'm more happy with it. Lot of people calling me crazy about it too.
> 
> Anyone else do something similar? Or am I the odd man out?


I had about 10 years in and had an opportunity to do some contracting.
An old timer pulled me aside and told me that trying something a little different was good but to make sure I kept up my pension and benefits.
Many, many years later, I am glad I took his advice.
I have very good insurance and a very nice retirement waiting.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't burn your Union Bridge ,and good luck to you in your new endeavor.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I work for a small custom residential company. I love it. Nothing is ever the same, just be ready to learn about all of this new LED stuff. And get hip to whole home lighting control.


----------



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

I had 10 years with the union. I got tired of the politics etc. They are pricing themselves out of the market. I have been on my own for 4 months doing residential. It's great. I really enjoy the customer interaction, and being in complete control. I will ease into small commercial work soon.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Stash said:


> I worked IBEW for 6 years doing commerical work and have worked my way through school and up the ladder. I left 4 months ago and got a job with a 4 man custom residential contractor to learn house to wire up houses in hopes to start my own business one day. Basically I wanted the experience. Obviously I took a big hit in pay losing my retirement and good healthcare but honestly think I'm more happy with it. Lot of people calling me crazy about it too.
> 
> Anyone else do something similar? Or am I the odd man out?


I was not union but I kind have done the same thing. I like the resi angle because you get to make a customer happy every single day. Large commercial jobs are cool and all but nobody wants to be there and people get to be like moody 50 year old women on those jobs. 
If you really want to go on your own someday you need to get as many small resi jobs under your belt as possible, because that is what you are going to do for your first 5 years or so when you go on your own. 
If you can afford the hit in pay and not hurt your family I say go for it. 
To whoever put the pot smoking thing out there you should tell them to fucck off. I know waaay more pot union pot smoking electricians than non-union. 
Some people just don't want to be the sheep.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure if you were 666, 1340, or 80. But I know in Richmond there have been policies in place at times to encourage members to hang their shingle and become signatory. If you have a goal for opening your own shop, more power to you. But if you can manage to withdraw so your benefits freeze instead of losing them, worth looking into.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll give ya an honest answer been in the union 13 years and luckily haven't been laid off for a day yet. I worked myself into a factory setting doing everything from pulling feeders from substations to control cabling on prototype machines. Get to use top of the line parts and materials, and getting the job done safely with the installs looking clean and professional being the top priority. 
I work 6-2:30 and at the end of the shift my job is done for the day and I'm home with my kids. No office, no work calls, no shopping for materials. 
My point is if your looking to learn residential then yes leave the union, if your not working 6 months of the year-leave the union, if your looking to make decent money and great benefits then stick around work hard, work smart, work safe,learn good business skills and you can make a good living for yourself. But I would keep my ticket regardless. Best of luck. Romex sucks to work with in my opinion.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sbargers said:


> I left union, did custom for 10yrs then service remodel for 5+yrs I recently partnered with a track home company added my service remodel and marketing we now have hired 9 employees 1 office girl in 15 months. We work happy and with a smile everyday which can't be put in a paycheck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


So, lots of karma and not much money??


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Stash said:


> I worked IBEW for 6 years doing commerical work and have worked my way through school and up the ladder. I left 4 months ago and got a job with a 4 man custom residential contractor to learn house to wire up houses in hopes to start my own business one day. Basically I wanted the experience. Obviously I took a big hit in pay losing my retirement and good healthcare but honestly think I'm more happy with it. Lot of people calling me crazy about it too.
> 
> Anyone else do something similar? Or am I the odd man out?


I know you have the itch and it's not a good feeling to look back and think "what if".
Opportunities to jump in a hot market come and go. 
Look at the numbers. Are they really there.
Can you bankroll a job and tie up 50k or so to start out?
Don't show up with just 5 or 10k. 
Residential is tempting but, keep up your yellow ticket, give it a couple of years and see what happens.
You have an education and opportunity most people envy. Don't be so quick to toss it


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

jrannis said:


> So, lots of karma and not much money??


Money is great compared to all other work I've done. I just left local news station signed 1year contract for TV commercials. Not filming today but I could also be the next Ron Burgundy

Sent from my XT1030 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

You must be single, because if you were married with kids and a mortgage you would have stayed with the UNION and done some resi work when you were on the list like most guys


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

After being on pipe jobs for several years, I lucked out and got to do an good size MC job with another guy...Everything changed for me after that! :thumbsup:

I no longer cared to run pipe anymore, all interest was lost in that work, I just wanted to pull mc and wire something up. Changing over to romex was no problem later down the road.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Good for you. It takes strength and character to stand up and be an individual thinker. Very few can do it.



What a troll. Lol


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Resi has its perks. Some jobs are pretty cookie cutter geared, while some just do maintenance, and others gear to high-end lutron smarthomes ( i like to call them dumb homes). Me I do a lot of older, real old home. Gets pretty nasty with knob and tubing, old AC cloth wire, plaster, dirt, dust, dead animals, cranky inspectors, not to mention having to fix other peoples muck ups. It's a blast !!


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

I call the McHomes


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Stash said:


> I worked IBEW for 6 years doing commerical work and have worked my way through school and up the ladder. I left 4 months ago and got a job with a 4 man custom residential contractor to learn house to wire up houses in hopes to start my own business one day. Basically I wanted the experience. Obviously I took a big hit in pay losing my retirement and good healthcare but honestly think I'm more happy with it. Lot of people calling me crazy about it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else do something similar? Or am I the odd man out?


1986 and never regret it .

In 1987 I pulled into a Non Union Shop Engineering firm in CA. when I got here that time . they had great equipment outside and I know how to pick a winner . I walked in and tested , interviewed . Large Commercial Shop .
Long story said , they offered 74K to start , 90k , 120k 
Nice offer , I almost took it 



Don


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I was not union but I kind have done the same thing ...Large commercial jobs are cool...
> To whoever put the pot smoking thing out there you should tell them to fucck off. I know waaay more pot union pot smoking electricians than non-union.
> Some people just don't want to be the sheep.



I know way more Non Union Pot Smokers and Cokers than Union .

But that may be because I left the Union in the early70's , and Again in 2012 to 2014 

I am Old School Scotch .



Pete


----------

